# Tissot 150th Anniversary Chrono



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Everyone knows I like divers, but I also happen to appreciate the odd chronograph from time to time. While on hols in Hawai'i, I ran across this little beauty in a jewelry store:



















The Tissot 150th Anniversary LE chronograph chronometer in pink gold, comes with a special Tissot history book and all the gorgeous wood boxes and gee-gaws such editions bring. I quite like the look of the watch, but the part that dropped my jaw was the backside:
























Absolutely gorgeous!! Surely a candidate for the nicest backside I've ever seen on a watch. Previously, I never would have considered a view back for such an award














The price was of course entirely unreasonable, though the shopkeep did come down to 6K USD before I walked out and she even called me the next day to point out that that was an out-the-door price. I can't see spending that much for a Tissot quite honestly. Anything in that price range has to be some kind of investment-grade watch, IMO. If I ever needed to flip this thing I'd take a serious soaking I suspect.

Of course, if any of you out there are interested I'm sure the watch is still in the shop. Even with all the asian tourists in Hawai'i, this one isn't moving for a while. If you wait a few more months, it'll only be a couple hundred pounds the way the USD is headed





















Excuse the photos: they were taken of a much-fingerprinted watch with a pocket digicam and shop lighting. The fit and finish on this watch are excellent and not what it might appear to be in these photos.

One more of the back (interesting vintage Tissot diver in the book!)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That is quite a work of art, a very attractive watch....but 6Kusd?







Thats what Tissot are doing all the way to the swiss bank









Elegantly retro without looking OTT

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like the strap
















...Mmmm looks Ok, but, like you did I suspect, I could think of a fair few watches that would come before it for $6k, even if its arse is good looking....  ( How many times have we all blown money on a good looking arse and found out it was a mistake in the end  )


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Beautiful Colin, I saw this model rceently in Madrid, the old style "Tissot" font looks superb.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> ( How many times have we all blown money on a good looking arse and found out it was a mistake in the end  )


aint that the truth... 

Colin, whilst its not my 'thing' I can appreciate the quality of these... sadly the limited edition of almost 2000 of em means they wont sell out I suspect at that price, so keep an eye on those remaindering shops imho...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jase is correct - quite few other watches in the queue ahead of this one. Correct too about the backside money I've wasted! Funny how he's sensed that in me









This was an eye-catcher as I was passing by the shop and asked to see it. Never really had a buying intention (and she still knocked $2500 off the RRP!), but wanted to see it, handle and take photos for this 'report'.

Like Mark, I was pleased that Tissot brought back the old-style font for the dial - a smart choice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That really is nice but certainly not $6000 nice


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Have to agree; lovely looking watch... but the price!


----------

